# What kinda of lights / bulbs for planted aquarium?



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

Tank will be around 8g

Heard to get 23watts, 6500k

Is there a particular bulb for planted aquariums?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That will work. Either 6500K or 5000K. My preference is for the 5000K, because of the appearance.


----------



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you name the bulb for me? 

Could it be picked up at home depot?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The lights are, in fact, available at HD. Th 6500K is Daylight and the 5000K is Bright White. The are available in 23 W and and 13 W and 9 W. If you are buying the 23s, a 4 pack is only about $1 more than a 2 pack. If I remember correctly a 4 pack was around $10.50. The brand is Philips.


----------



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot Bill. Do you think the Bright White 23W 5000K is good enough for plants?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I am growing plants under Bright White (5000K) right now. I prefer the appearance of Bright White to the Daylight (6500K). Depending on plants and tank shape as well as the fixture, you may get by with a 13 W, although the 23W should give you more possibilities. Either one will work.


----------



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

BillD said:


> I am growing plants under Bright White (5000K) right now. I prefer the appearance of Bright White to the Daylight (6500K). Depending on plants and tank shape as well as the fixture, you may get by with a 13 W, although the 23W should give you more possibilities. Either one will work.


Hey Bill, I went to several places to buy these bulbs rated @ 5000K but couldnt find any.

I however did find a place that sells them but they have to order them, minimum is 6 @ $4.99


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

So use 6500K. They are great- just a bit bland. I like to combine my 6500K with PINK 5000K bulbs to bring some colour into the light so that colours other than yellow and green show nicely too.


----------



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

Will said:


> So use 6500K. They are great- just a bit bland. I like to combine my 6500K with PINK 5000K bulbs to bring some colour into the light so that colours other than yellow and green show nicely too.


They don't even have any Kelvins at our local HD,Rona.

the only place have it and will have to order is at TORBRAM ELECTRIC SUPPLY

Minimum order is 6 @ $4.99 each


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

All bulbs have a kelvin rating, weather it's listed on the product of not. Sometimes you just have to contact the company and ask them. Aquarium and Hydroponics and plant cultivation companies would almost ALWAYS list the kelvin.

Sometimes the companies brand them by a name given to the colour of the light, and then on a product display it might read, as bill said: 6500K = Daylight, 5000K = Bright White, 3000K = Warm White... etc.


----------



## SpOOnY (Jan 30, 2012)

Will said:


> All bulbs have a kelvin rating, weather it's listed on the product of not. Sometimes you just have to contact the company and ask them. Aquarium and Hydroponics and plant cultivation companies would almost ALWAYS list the kelvin.
> 
> Sometimes the companies brand them by a name given to the colour of the light, and then on a product display it might read, as bill said: 6500K = Daylight, 5000K = Bright White, 3000K = Warm White... etc.


Yeah, I did see Day Light bulbs at HD. But when I inquire about 5000K he said not. He didn't even tell me about the Day Light bulbs.

Thanks a lot. I'll have to go with 6500K if I can't find the 5000K's


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure which light you have, I bought a click-on light with a 6500K/13w bulb (the kind that has the same base as the regular bulb). I think the bulb is $10 at AI, a bit overpriced maybe but I didn't have to run all over town to find a bulb when I could spend the time admiring my newly set up tank ;-)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

SpOOnY said:


> They don't even have any Kelvins at our local HD,Rona.
> 
> the only place have it and will have to order is at TORBRAM ELECTRIC SUPPLY
> 
> Minimum order is 6 @ $4.99 each


HD sells Philips and they have the Kelvin rating on the package. The Philips Bright White is 5000K and the Daylight is 6500K. You have to be careful with names from different manufacturers as the names and K ratings don't always match. So, check the K rating. It is on the package and on the base of the bulb. A 4 pack of 23 watt bulbs is around $10.50 at HD. They also have 6 packs of 13 Watt and multi packs of 9 Watt. As well they have reflector/floodlight types and covered globe types, all available in 5000K and 6500K.


----------

